# Any furries that you'd like to beat senseless?



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a simple yay or nay type of thing for those who may have passed by certain nimrods. You can tell your story if you like, but I'm curious of whom has a burned bridge or more...

My reason for voting yes is that though it's not a stupid extreme, I do not hold trust in certain people who have hurt my friends.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread just screams for drama and call outs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

A ton of them.


Xenke said:


> This thread just screams for drama and call outs.


 I support this thread.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I support this thread.


 
Only if someone says me.

But I'm so lovable. :[


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, Id _beat_ some furries if you know what I mean
Beat the hell out of them :V


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> This thread just screams for drama and call outs.


 
Take it as you will as far as you wish to go. Everyone is responsible for their own actions and liable of their words. :3c


----------



## Xegras (Apr 26, 2011)

I wanna beat the shit out of Xenke and his pokemon loving ass. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2011)

All the creepers ever. 

With ice punch.

And before anyone comes in with their bullshit logic to tell me that Woopers don't have arms, or a mod locks the thread, or I fall asleep because it's 3 AM--fuck you, yes Woopers can.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 26, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I wanna beat the shit out of Xenke and his pokemon loving ass. :V


 
Hey, green-hawk beaver-ass,

SUCK MY BALLS.

My pokeballs


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Only if someone says me.
> 
> But I'm so lovable. :[


 I'd know a couple people that would beat you
Bow-chicka-bow-wow


Kaizy said:


> Oh, Id _beat_ some furries if you know what I mean


 hey bby 


Shadow said:


> Take it as you will as far as you wish to go. Everyone is responsible for their own actions and liable of their words. :3c


 I'd hit the dude that started responsible for the confurence drama and the guy that tried to make foxmas and the crew of knotcast.
Also the dogfuckers, etc.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> hey bby


Omurr Id beat you bby


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2011)

There are plenty of furries I would like to maim.


----------



## israfur (Apr 26, 2011)

The ones that make me embarrassed to be part of the fandom. Basically, being an ass-hat furfag really does the trick. =@w@=


----------



## Xenke (Apr 26, 2011)

israfur said:


> The ones that make me embarrassed to be part of the fandom. Basically, being an ass-hat furfag really does the trick. =@w@=


 
Jeez, don't kill _everyone_.


----------



## israfur (Apr 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Jeez, don't kill _everyone_.


LMAO<3
naahh some of you guys seem a'right. It's mainly the behavior of some furs. It's like, c'mon guys people think the fandom's fuck'd up enough, don't make it worse that it already is, shit. Dx


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 26, 2011)

Myself, but I've already accomplished that. I guess it's time to expand my profession. Who wants to get beaten?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Jeez, don't kill _everyone_.


Furry genocide FTW?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a limit to the furries I know.

The furries I know deserve bit.trip.beat, not beating.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 26, 2011)

First thing I did was run a search for my user name... did anybody else do that?
Why do I even have a guilty conscience anyway? I don't do enough here to make any kind of difference to anyone's life.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

LLiz said:


> First thing I did was run a search for my user name... did anybody else do that?
> Why do I even have a guilty conscience anyway? I don't do enough here to make any kind of difference to anyone's life.


 
Yes ;~;


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2011)

Nah. Maybe 'cause I don't really hang out with any in real life. On the internet I can just block them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2011)

The only real furries I hate are the otherkin. The rest just piss me off.



Blues said:


> All the creepers ever.


 
Spoiler: FFFFSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHH

Had to.


----------



## BRN (Apr 26, 2011)

the 1ns tht tyep liek this nd sayw ords but aktuly don maEk sense


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2011)

The 22 year old art whores who don't know how to fucking ask for a sketch.

See if you can guess who I'm talking about on FAF, it's fun!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 26, 2011)

Of course not, I'm a loving person. I don't hate anybody, I just have people I don't love :3


----------



## Cain (Apr 26, 2011)

You, for posting this thread.

:V
But yes there are buttfluffs on this forum.


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2011)

oh my fuck they have furry spambots now

they already seem smarter than half of FA, too


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Apr 26, 2011)

I voted yes, but then I remembered that I'm all against violence and stuff, so no. There are some that deserve a stern talking-to, though.


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 26, 2011)

Bug-catching fetishists. 

Fuck off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

Deer said:


> Bug-catching fetishists.
> 
> Fuck off.


 There are bug catchers who part of their fetish spread stds.


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There are bug catchers who part of their fetish spread stds.


 I know that. And I'd beat the shit out of them too.

I hate being HIV+. I wouldn't wish that on anyone else, ever.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There are bug catchers who part of their fetish spread stds.


 
Y'know until I read this I thought a bug-catching fetish was somebody who fapped to butterflies getting caught in nets >.<


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I suppose there's a few I could happily beat up should the opportunity arise to do so with impunity, but it's not like I make a list or spend my evenings shaking in rage and wishing death upon them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

Deer said:


> I know that. And I'd beat the shit out of them too.
> 
> I hate being HIV+. I wouldn't wish that on anyone else, ever.


 My sister has HPV and she still fucks people, simply because her cult makes her believe she can't pass it on.
Bug catchers and people like that intentionally spread it need to go to a prison.
Did you find out early, what stage?  (Just wondering cause I actually empathize with people and actually worry)


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, how the callout rule pains me

I have such a long and beautiful list of people I would beat mercilessly

Mind you, I might not have great reasons for doing so, some of the time


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh, how the callout rule pains me
> 
> I have such a long and beautiful list of people I would beat mercilessly
> 
> Mind you, I might not have great reasons for doing so, some of the time


 Am I on it?


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My sister has HPV and she still fucks people, simply because her cult makes her believe she can't pass it on.
> Bug catchers and people like that intentionally spread it need to go to a prison.
> Did you find out early, what stage?  (Just wondering cause I actually empathize with people and actually worry)


 
Sounds like a really crazy cult. 
I agree, people who are aware of it should do their best to not pass it on.
I'm in the asymptomatic phase. Have been for about 6 months. According to my doctor it _should_ go for 10 years, but I'm pretty nervous about it.
I appreciate the empathy but sometimes I can get a bit snippy with strangers who try to sympathize or empathize with me. So if I come off that way, it's not your fault.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I on it?


 
If I said yes that would be a callout

Admiral Ackbar says this is a trap.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If I said yes that would be a callout
> 
> Admiral Ackbar says this is a trap.


So, that's a yes?


Deer said:


> Sounds like a really crazy cult.
> I agree, people who are aware of it should do their best to not pass it on.
> I'm in the asymptomatic phase. Have been for about 6 months. According to my doctor it _should_ go for 10 years, but I'm pretty nervous about it.
> I appreciate the empathy but sometimes I can get a bit snippy with strangers who try to sympathize or empathize with me. So if I come off that way, it's not your fault.


 She's a cullenist(yes there is a religion about twilight now 0_o)
Good to hear it's asymptomatic.
'K, I worry about people in your situation cause I lost someone and everytime I come across something like this I can't help but get emotional.


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> She's a cullenist(yes there is a religion about twilight now 0_o)


Well, I'm adding that to my blacklist.


> Good to hear it's asymptomatic.
> 'K, I worry about people in your situation cause I lost someone and everytime I come across something like this I can't help but get emotional.


 It's fine, I understand the concern, and I appreciate it even if I seem a bit grumpy.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh lawdy, where do I begin...?


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 26, 2011)

Of course! There's conflict everywhere. The furry fandom is no exception.


----------



## H.nightroad (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> She's a cullenist(yes there is a religion about twilight now 0_o)


hate to but in on your side thread but, Cullenists? TFW? it was a crappy four books worth of soppy crap and an even worse set of movies (yes I read the books and saw the movies, I like to know what I'm criticising). Some people, I mean sure we have Trekkies taht praise Kirk/Picard as gods and SW fans that think chewie was great comic relief and belelive in the force BUT this is too far, worshipping a ficticious male vampire that has balls that sparlke like it's 1975, SERIOUSLY PEOPLE. I thought we were fucked up enough with the bloody catholics trying to con kids into thinking condoms are useless against things like HIV (i think the phrase was "if you were to compare it, if a condom was this tennis racket, HIV would be like this rice *throws rice through tennis racket onto children*") and that aborting any child is murder (including the ones that are either going to die at birth or be majorly imaired for their whole life. If I meet a cullenist I will eitehr beat them back into reality or to death (then reality after reviving them). 

back to the blackbook thing.... a few, specially that one in Bilo, I'll beat him till his eyes are straight again for giving me shitty chicken! f$%kin KFC!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> hate to but in on your side thread but, Cullenists? TFW? it was a crappy four books worth of soppy crap and an even worse set of movies (yes I read the books and saw the movies, I like to know what I'm criticising). Some people, I mean sure we have Trekkies taht praise Kirk/Picard as gods and SW fans that think chewie was great comic relief and belelive in the force BUT this is too far, worshipping a ficticious male vampire that has balls that sparlke like it's 1975, SERIOUSLY PEOPLE. I thought we were fucked up enough with the bloody catholics trying to con kids into thinking condoms are useless against things like HIV (i think the phrase was "if you were to compare it, if a condom was this tennis racket, HIV would be like this rice *throws rice through tennis racket onto children*") and that aborting any child is murder (including the ones that are either going to die at birth or be majorly imaired for their whole life. If I meet a cullenist I will eitehr beat them back into reality or to death (then reality after reviving them).



Better yet, convert them to pastafarianism.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Many, many of them. Some for stupidity, some for asshatism.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not usually a violent person. I've got a pretty high tolerance for people being assholes before I actually lose my shit at them. 

But some people here, and even more people on FA...

God damn. 

Bitches need to be punched.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If I said yes that would be a callout


 
not really, since cf asked you
I'd let it slide at least


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 26, 2011)

there are some furs on xbox id like to show a gooooood time if you know what i mean hehehe.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2011)

S.L.p said:


> there are some furs on xbox id like to show a gooooood time if you know what i mean hehehe.


 
This is why we cannot have nice things.


----------



## anero (Apr 26, 2011)

A couple of people

also Toronto maple leaf fans


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a few.
However, beating them senseless seldom works, since most furries like any kind of common sense to begin with. A firmly placed vaginal/scrotum punch, is what's needed.


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't beat people senseless. Kill or be killed.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> I don't beat people senseless. Kill or be killed.


 Because obviously because you will indeed murder somebody before the haters do the same for you.

I would like to beat some humans senseless, I don't think them being furries matters in that case.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes. There are a few furs who need to have the wrath of god incurred upon them.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2011)

These things:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol Violence is fun :V


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> Because obviously because you will indeed murder somebody before the haters do the same for you.
> 
> I would like to beat some humans senseless, I don't think them being furries matters in that case.


 No, because either aggression is justified or it is not.


----------



## BTA (Apr 26, 2011)

This one in particular
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZzvkrT3qhA


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> No, because either aggression is justified or it is not.


 Moshing is justification :V


----------



## Carnie (Apr 26, 2011)

Youtube furries.


----------



## denkaral (Apr 26, 2011)

People who overcharge for commissions when they're not even that great :-/

Or some who think their mary sue characters are the most original, badass, and accurate representations of themselves.


----------



## Ley (Apr 26, 2011)

Toronto maple leaf fans? I don't.. what?

Anyways.. eh.. just the drama mongers that don't seem to get the point.. not the artwhores, they just want nice things (yet they can't ask for it nicely) and that's it.. I'm not necessarily a violent person.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 26, 2011)

I can think of a few.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 26, 2011)

Am I allowed to beat my own ass?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 26, 2011)

Not really. Maybe the perverted ones who look at kid porn or abuse animals.


----------



## anero (Apr 26, 2011)

Ley said:


> Toronto maple leaf fans? I don't.. what?


 
They're annoying and incredibly arrogant and _always_ beat my team anyway. I hate them.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 27, 2011)

anero said:


> They're annoying and incredibly arrogant and _always_ beat my team anyway. I hate them.



Maple leafs beating your team? What team could possibly lose to the Leafs?


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Better yet, convert them to pastafarianism.


 
They should all be touched by His Noodly Appendage.

There are a few folks on FaF who have yet to experience the real world in all it's implications who I'd like to administer a Flashlight Shampooâ„¢ to, if only to show them "guess what, this is what the real world is like; suck on it while you rail against the inequities"; but I'm too nice a person to do that. Instead, I'll swallow my invective and turn it into gem-hard bits of bile that will no doubt one day erupt into an apeshit of biblical proportions involving mass-murder with a spatula. News at 11.


No, I'll just console myself that one day they'll be as jaded and cynical as myself. The old adage that "a conservative is someone who's never been arrested and a liberal is someone who's never been mugged" holds true.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I have such a long and beautiful list of people I would beat mercilessly


 
I hope one of them's not me. ;w;



Xegras said:


> I wanna beat the shit out of Xenke and his pokemon loving ass. :V


 
I, for one, would love to beat the shit out of your ass. :3c


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 27, 2011)

^  That guy, he wont stop filling my mind with fuck     :V


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone who had a good-sized ED article on them would get my vote. Not kill, but beat a whole lot.

That, and some people I've... personally had to endure.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 27, 2011)

Leave none alive.

Pour salt on their grave so nothing grows there ever again.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't have a list of people I HATE, I have a list of people I don't hate. It's much easier to keep track of.


----------



## anero (Apr 27, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Maple leafs beating your team? What team could possibly lose to the Leafs?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 27, 2011)

Furries who post in a thread stating how the thread does not pertain to them yet they shit it up for a +1 post count and to incite drama. I'd beat the everliving shit out of all of them in real life. I am not an angry person. I admit I am an ass hat sometimes and I would appreciate it if people told me when I was doing so. Though being an ass for the sake of being an ass is retarded and you should be burned alive. I wouldn't even piss on you to provide relief.

Summary: if it does not affect you and you cannot find something intelligent and nice to say... Fuck off to another thread.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Furries who post in a thread stating how the thread does not pertain to them yet they shit it up for a +1 post count and to incite drama. I'd beat the everliving shit out of all of them in real life. I am not an angry person. I admit I am an ass hat sometimes and I would appreciate it if people told me when I was doing so. Though being an ass for the sake of being an ass is retarded and you should be burned alive. I wouldn't even piss on you to provide relief.
> 
> Summary: if it does not affect you and you cannot find something intelligent and nice to say... Fuck off to another thread.


 
I've never encountered this but I can see why you would be mad.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know about beat senseless but there are certain types of furries that make me want to *lightly throttle them*

It's mostly the type that have huge massive entitlement complexes. It's this complex of being oh so special that they don't have to follow guidelines, or protocol, rules, etc. These kind of furries, they do need to be throttled...lightly. Just enough to get through their dense over-inflated egos that they are not so special that rules and regulations suddenly melt away.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 27, 2011)

The ones that typefuck, in comment sections.
They need to DIE.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 28, 2011)

Only the ones who go around trolling. However I'd rather that they say it to my face first - because if they say crap to your face, they're within range of your fist.  Or your foot. That's why most people are civil to you in person but trash-talk you when playing a game or FaceBook.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 29, 2011)

There was this one babyfur who really ground my gears.

See, he was one of the first furry artists I discovered, and his art style is unique and actually okay. But when I finally noticed he was a pedophile, it kind of felt like betrayal. I trusted him, I watched his page, and he responds by drawing babies with dicks. I don't want to _beat him senseless_, per se, I just want to yell at him until he cries. But I can't, and I won't.

This is why we research before we +watch, people.


----------



## Larry (Apr 29, 2011)

No, there's no one that I don't like or hate on this forum. Yeah, there might be some heated tension at some times, but hey, that's what happens in RL.

....I'm not hated by anyone, right? o.o'


----------



## Ziggywolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Hm, beat? Can we take turns?
No, seruously I'd like to give some people a big slapp across the cheek and a hug, they really need it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2011)

larry669 said:


> No, there's no one that I don't like or hate on this forum. Yeah, there might be some heated tension at some times, but hey, that's what happens in RL.
> 
> ....I'm not hated by anyone, right? o.o'


 
With the heat of a thousand rug-burned Vulpix sluts.


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

anero said:


> A couple of people
> 
> also Toronto maple leaf fans



Hahahahaha, thank god someone else agrees!  Throw in some Red Wing fans too while we're at it!


----------



## Larry (Apr 29, 2011)

Blues said:


> With the heat of a thousand rug-burned Vulpix sluts.


 
Why do you hate me that much? *sobs*


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 29, 2011)

Ziggywolf said:


> Hm, beat? Can we take turns?
> No, seruously I'd like to give some people a big slapp across the cheek and a hug, they really need it.


 
I'm all up for taking turns, pm me for more. (;


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 29, 2011)

Why do people hate eachother so much

why can't we all be friends


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 29, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Why do people hate eachother so much
> 
> why can't we all be friends


 
That's what I'm saying, let's all just kiss and make out.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> That's what I'm saying, let's all just kiss and make out.


....Oh alright, I'll kiss the girls too...

But no fat people.

And this is boring with that lame rule, I wanted to read my name a million billion times. :3


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 29, 2011)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Oh alright, I'll kiss the girls too...
> 
> But no fat people.
> 
> And this is boring with that lame rule, I wanted to read my name a million billion times. :3


 
Well if I really had to pick someone to beat with a cactus, it would probably be you.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I really have to beat you with a cactus.


Fix'd


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 29, 2011)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Fix'd


 
Your avatar makes me think of you as a disgusting faggot version of Roose.

Which is kind of a mindfuck actually...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Who?

Lol I just saw him in R&R.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 29, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Why do people hate eachother so much
> 
> why can't we all be friends


makes me sing the chorus from that song.. Whyyy can't weeeee be friends why can't we be friends- and yea that's all I know


SnowFox said:


> Well if I really had to pick someone to beat with a cactus, it would probably be you.


got plenty in my back yard or if you can't reach me ask aden


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Any of those faggots that have a Sonic recolor as their fursona. Orca furries, yep


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 29, 2011)

All those chickenshit wusses who cry "FURSECUTION!!11" when you tell them their suits look like roadkill deserve a good smack, and should be segregated from the rest of the fandom. These people are ususally native English speakers, yet cannot spell for some reason. 

Also, all the sick fucks on the main site who plaster their disturbing, perverted fetishes in plain site need psychiatric intervention, promptly. I am sick of those God-Awful muscle pictures. I am sick of four foot long wolf cocks. I am sick of plushophiles, zoophiles, and, my God! Are people not interesting enough for you?! Seek help! Quick!

Please, I beg you, keep these things to yourselves. It's obvious you will never succeed in life trying to change your name to "Boomer" or allowing your child to bite people. For all of those "special" furries who don't understand how to live in society: you suck. You are the reason why other furries are looked down upon. Not 4chan, not Anonymous, YOU.

I suggest we start being more selective when it comes to who can join the fandom. No perverted wimps who are 20 years away from joining NAMBLA!


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> All those chickenshit wusses who cry "FURSECUTION!!11" when you tell them their suits look like roadkill deserve a good smack, and should be segregated from the rest of the fandom. These people are ususally native English speakers, yet cannot spell for some reason.



I hope I never run into any of these individuals, would end up pulling all of my hair out I think


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2011)

Furries who play Gaia Online solely because they can dress their avatar like an animal.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Also, all the sick fucks on the main site who plaster their disturbing, perverted fetishes in plain site need psychiatric intervention, promptly.


 
It's a site for furry artwork. 

A good portion of furry artwork is porn. 

Turn on the filter thingy and get over it.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> All those chickenshit wusses who cry "FURSECUTION!!11" when you tell them their suits look like roadkill deserve a good smack, and should be segregated from the rest of the fandom. These people are ususally native English speakers, yet cannot spell for some reason.
> 
> Also, all the sick fucks on the main site who plaster their disturbing, perverted fetishes in plain site need psychiatric intervention, promptly. I am sick of those God-Awful muscle pictures. I am sick of four foot long wolf cocks. I am sick of plushophiles, zoophiles, and, my God! Are people not interesting enough for you?! Seek help! Quick!
> 
> ...


 
Huh, the fact that you see that either means the content is mislabeled, which can happen, or you have the filter off. Although based on the fact that many, "many" being the ones who posted [x] content, are aware of the content or are told to adjust it do, I wonder which is more likely...  Don't tell me you click on the pictures rather than changing pages while they're thumbnails if you don't like it because if so, you lost the case. That's why if you see any fetish-related images from me, the thumbnails are ONLY text saying what's involved because not everyone is into the same "kink" whether they say what they like or not.

There's another thing I'd like to beat/smack some dummies for: *HYPOCRISY.*

Also, ANY fandom is open, you can't control who can come in like a cult, as often as people treat it as such, the most you can do is ban the person and get a restraining order if it's that bad.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 2, 2011)

Every furry with a pregnant, vore, and inflation fetish. I hate those so much


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Lemoncholic (Page 1) said:
			
		

> Of course not, I'm a loving person. I don't hate anybody, I just have people I don't love :3


This reminds me of a certain Beetles song...
[insert comment about how that goes in a different thread]


----------



## jcfynx (May 2, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> Every furry with a pregnant, vore, and inflation fetish. I hate those so much


 
Have you tried not being mad?


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

I see his point though, if she (or it, I don't care what people like) is already pregnant. Then there's no point in such a disgusting persistence.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 2, 2011)

i not mad


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> Every furry with a pregnant, vore, and inflation fetish. I hate those so much


 
Out of those, I only have an inflation fetish, but I don't shove it in your face and when posted, I at least have a text-only thumbnail saying what's to come since not everyone has the same "interest." If you're wondering why I like it, I still haven't figured that out myself.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2011)

This is like asking if I'm living, there are a ton of them.

Specifically, the ones over at dA who are like "0mG C00KIES LOL I R SO RANDUMBB!!!! LOL RAINBOWZ ND FURRY PRIDEZ!!!!!"


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2011)

TishPug said:


> This is like asking if I'm living, there are a ton of them.
> 
> Specifically, the ones over at dA who are like "0mG C00KIES LOL I R SO RANDUMBB!!!! LOL RAINBOWZ ND FURRY PRIDEZ!!!!!"



Those people in general need to be beaten.


----------



## jcfynx (May 3, 2011)

TishPug said:


> 0mG C00KIES LOL I R SO RANDUMBB!!!! LOL RAINBOWZ ND FURRY PRIDEZ!!!!!


 
Just casuse bannas dont wear pants doesnt mean that you cant noodle on the moon with a flamming taco :DDDD


----------



## Octa (May 3, 2011)

God I love this forum!!!


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2011)

People who give their murrsonas CRAZY RANDOM DISORDERS LIKE SCHIZOPHRENIA XDXD
SO RANDOM AND INSANE xD


----------



## Machine (May 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> People who give their murrsonas CRAZY RANDOM DISORDERS LIKE SCHIZOPHRENIA XDXD
> SO RANDOM AND INSANE xD


It's not serious either.

"Fluffy McFaggotpants sees Santa Claus in the toilet, but hasn't gone out on a rampage because his reflection told him to. SKITZOFRENYUH, U GUIZE!"


----------



## Octa (May 3, 2011)

Moth said:


> It's not serious either.
> 
> "Fluffy McFaggotpants sees Santa Claus in the toilet, but hasn't gone out on a rampage because his reflection told him to. SKITZOFRENYUH, U GUIZE!"


 It is almost an inherent for people who take there fursonas too seriously to have some sort of personality disorder.


----------



## Kobura (May 4, 2011)

Wanna-be military furs. I don't mean those that are in the military. I don't mean those that WANT to be military. I don't mean those that think the military is cool. _You know who I mean._

Those that take minor arguments to preposterous proportions simply because they're in the wrong and instead want the issue to become how you've done something they perceive as defamation.

Those that claim to speak for me or on the behalf of the fandom. *I am not like you. No matter what you are like.*

Those that fail to prevent the general public from viewing socially compromising artwork. Would it kill you to mark it mature.

Those that think just because they hit 13/18/21, they know exactly what life is like and everyone is like them and they know everything. Go die once or twice. It offers some unique perspective.

And now the things that will make me enemies.

Sexual/fetishist babyfurs. You're getting off on the fact that this character is not of the legal age. That's sick, no matter what way you cut it.

Those that wear their "special interest" on their sleeves. A little insignia that someone else of your special flavor would recognize is okay. Your shirt saying "I like being eaten" is not.

Zoophiles who identify as furries simply to contrast themselves against something fringe, to appear less fringe. You are not a furry. You are a zoophile.

For that matter, furries who I have discovered are zoophiles (a few exceptions here). If I didn't know that about you, then I can't care. The fact that I found out about it, means that the dog dick is hanging out of you a little too far. Put it away.

"Heterophobics". If you're a female and a guy so much as accidentally brushing against you makes you nauseous, seek psychological help. This applies to males sickened by incidental nonsexual contact with females as well. The opposite sex is people too. Deal with it.

Homophobes. Solving world population, without abortion, one homosexual couple at a time. It's not for everyone. But let it be for someone.

Gun lunatics. Not necessarily gun nuts. Not necessarily gun fanatics. Not firearms enthusiasts. Gun *lunatics.* People see you going fucking crazy, and then look at me and expect a three-ring circus. Congratulations, you have a right to open carry (maybe in your state, I do in my home state). That doesn't mean it's a good idea. I reserve the right to ostracize you. Get a goddamn permit and put it away if you have to have it on you (Wisconsin and similar states' residents excluded from this for obvious though stupid reasons). No I don't hate guns. I freakin' love guns. But I can stow it when around other-minded company. tl;dr be sensible you crazy fucks

Those especially in the United States collecting some sort of "I'm broken and can't work" money by claiming some minor disability as severely impairing. Some days I'm barely capable of standing and I can't get as much free shit as some fuck living in his moms' basement at 25. Sometimes disabilities aren't obvious, mine aren't. But they're real, watch me try climbing a flight of stairs. Just because you get bleary-eyed when someone scolds you for the workplace equivalent of shitting your pants doesn't make you depressed and disabled and entitled to state/federal aid. Save it for those that would like to use it to eat more than one and a half times a day.

That seems like it was quite a lot more hate than it actually was. I'm really a nice and tolerant person. But you asked :]


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

Kobura said:


> Wanna-be military furs. I don't mean those that are in the military. I don't mean those that WANT to be military. I don't mean those that think the military is cool. _You know who I mean._


 
:v


----------



## jcfynx (May 4, 2011)

Kobura said:


> Sexual/fetishist babyfurs. You're getting off on the fact that this character is not of the legal age. That's sick, no matter what way you cut it.


 
What if the legal age for you bumped up by four years when you moved to another country? )': It's so unfair.


----------



## Kobura (May 4, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> What if the legal age for you bumped up by four years when you moved to another country? )': It's so unfair.


 
There's actually so many lines to draw as far as specific years and it's so stupidly subjective that I have a really hard time establishing to myself what's right and what's wrong. I personally follow whatever law applies at the moment. Usually that's nothing under 18. I've carded and turned away (GENTLY) potential partners for legal concerns. When I say "babyfurs" I mean 7, 10, 13 etc. Simply so young to be factually incapable of understanding what's happening and the ramifications thereof.


----------



## keretceres (May 4, 2011)

two at most if I were 100% honest, but I just REALLY want to talk to one of them >.>
<.<


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Kobura said:


> Sexual/fetishist babyfurs. You're getting off on the fact that this character is not of the legal age. That's sick, no matter what way you cut it.


 NO THEYRE NOT  THEYRE GETTING OFF ON THE "INNOCENCE" OF THE CHARACTER  *cry*


I actually agree with everything you've posted and you are now my best friend.
We're best friends now


----------



## Kobura (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> NO THEYRE NOT  THEYRE GETTING OFF ON THE "INNOCENCE" OF THE CHARACTER  *cry*
> 
> 
> I actually agree with everything you've posted and you are now my best friend.
> We're best friends now



we have so much history
now I'm a cool kid


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 4, 2011)

Ones that are rapists and/or paedophiles


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Wow i am getting beat up with like every other post

ouch, FAF :c


----------



## Xipoid (May 4, 2011)

Um... not really. I don't think I've invested myself enough.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Nope, I feel hated as is ):


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Nope, I feel hated as is ):


 "What so wrong about being a highly flatulent green skunk?!"


Holy crap. I wonder why.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Nope, I feel hated as is ):


 
Stop flaunting your weirdass fetish.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Stop flaunting your weirdass fetish.


 *runs away to a corner* ;.;


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> *runs away to a corner* ;.;


 The cutesy RP crap isn't helping your case.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The cutesy RP crap isn't helping your case.


 I really feel I'm poster enemy #1.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 4, 2011)

Don't worry Pennington

I don't hate you


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I really feel I'm poster enemy #1.


 The fursecution act isn't helping.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Trust me on this - get rid of all the mentions of "gassy" and "flatulent" (wtf that's not even what skunk spray is) and replace it with "HI I WANT ATTENTION" and you'll get better results.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Trust me on this - get rid of all the mentions of "gassy" and "flatulent" (wtf that's not even what skunk spray is) and replace it with "HI I WANT ATTENTION" and you'll get better results.


 Agreed. & wtf, skunk spray isn't gas. It's fluid and it sprays out like a stream. [I've been sprayed multiple times]


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Agreed. & wtf, skunk spray isn't gas. It's fluid and it sprays out like a stream. [I've been sprayed multiple times]


 
My dog got sprayed once, it was terrible :c

I don't understand how anyone would like that smell. It PIERCES your nose and lungs. Ugh.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> My dog got sprayed once, it was terrible :c
> 
> I don't understand how anyone would like that smell. It PIERCES your nose and lungs. Ugh.


 Meh, idk either. Maybe cause it smells natural?
Smells like burnt popcorn to me.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Meh, idk either. Maybe cause it smells natural?
> Smells like burnt popcorn to me.


 Weird, smells like balsamic vinegar to me.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I really feel I'm poster enemy #1.


 You're not.

It's just everyone is annoyed with you because you're creepy and flaunt your nasty fart fetish in everyone's face. Hell, you used to have an avatar of a skunk farting. Not to mention you have "green flatulent skunk" in both your sig and your species.

Do you see any of the liked posters on this forum pulling shit like that? No. That's because we realize people don't want to know about what gets us off (especially something like a fart fetish) and we don't need to use fetishes as an identity.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you see any of the liked posters on this forum pulling shit like that? No. That's because we realize people don't want to know about what gets us off (especially something like a fart fetish) and we don't need to use fetishes as an identity.


 i have done this before just an fyi 

i don't know why people talk to me


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

Alright everyone. Time to come clean. 

How many of you have me on your list? :v


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Alright everyone. Time to come clean.
> 
> How many of you have me on your list? :v


 
Sorry to disappoint ;~;


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Alright everyone. Time to come clean.
> 
> How many of you have me on your list? :v


 
Not me, nope.

Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> i have done this before just an fyi
> 
> i don't know why people talk to me


 It could be because you're not a completely insufferable person and are fun to talk to :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> i have done this before just an fyi
> 
> i don't know why people talk to me


 I don't know your fetishes because you don't flaunt them, therefore I can't hate you based on your fetishes
Some people don't understand this and decide to wear their fetishes as a flag


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> i have done this before just an fyi
> 
> i don't know why people talk to me


 
wait what you have a fart fetish I can't read


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't know your fetishes because you don't flaunt them, therefore I can't hate you based on your fetishes
> Some people don't understand this and decide to wear their fetishes as a flag


i'd like to think i'm more than the sum of my desires 


anero said:


> wait what you have a fart fetish


 no, but i have a myriad of other terrible ones


----------



## Stealthy (May 4, 2011)

Hm, I'd say that a 13 year old could understand the ramifications of intercourse.

They'd be too busy going 'OMG I R NOT A VIRJYN ANNYMOR!!111! LOST IT B4 U UR PWNED' to really care, though.

But yes, I agree. Babyfurs should be castrated, then hung, drawn and quartered and their remains displayed for all the world to see.


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> no, but i have a myriad of other terrible ones


 
We're on _FAF_, it's probably tame

tamer than, say, a box fetish. 

omurr.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> Hm, I'd say that a 13 year old could understand the ramifications of intercourse.


 No they can't.



anero said:


> tamer than, say, a box fetish.
> 
> omurr.


 I fucked a box once


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

anero said:


> We're on _FAF_, it's probably tame
> 
> tamer than, say, a box fetish.
> 
> omurr.



that is one murry box ask me about my fetishes


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> that is one murry box ask me about my fetishes


 We all know you like little girls, Skift
*slaps*


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> that is one murry box ask me about my fetishes


 ohbby lets talk about them while doing the act


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> We all know you like little girls, Skift
> *slaps*


 
Remember _Push_? That scene when Dakota Fanning got smashed? _Yes._




Heckler & Koch said:


> ohbby lets talk about them while doing the act


 
I hate sex irl :V


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Remember _Push_? That scene when Dakota Fanning got smashed? _Yes._


 
i never actually saw Push

the last movie i watched was.... alien resurrection. there was nothing not phallic about that movie.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

anero said:


> i never actually saw Push
> 
> the last movie i watched was.... alien resurrection. there was nothing not phallic about that movie.


Push was pretty terrible otherwise so it's really not worth watching


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

See I fixed everything, happy now.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Remember _Push_? That scene when Dakota Fanning got smashed? _Yes._


No I don't because I find her in any movie but Uptown Girls to be horrible


----------



## Stealthy (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No they can't.



As in, they know what's going on. Not that they should or can understand the side effects.

Now if you'll excuse me I have to go bleach my brain because that's just disgusting. The idea of it. *shudder*


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> See I fixed everything, happy now.


 
no one cares since we're talking about boxes and terrible movies starring Dakota Fanning. And you are neither a box nor _I Am Sam_, so get to steppin'.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> See I fixed everything, happy now.


 "BAAWWWWW"


Clayton said:


> No I don't because I find her in any movie but Uptown Girls to be horrible


 She was pretty decent in Push other than some weird romantic tension you can see between her and the main guy, it was actually kinda creepy

[yt]H_G38WtGlBc[/yt]

Okay yeah she is actually pretty terrible at this but i still like it


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> As in, they know what's going on. Not that they should or can understand the side effects.


 A child can never fully understand sex.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Don't worry Pennington
> 
> I don't hate you


 At least your one that doesn't hate me <:


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "What so wrong about being a highly flatulent green skunk?!"
> 
> 
> Holy crap. I wonder why.


 
What alluded to flatulent?


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> What alluded to flatulent?


 you missed it, they're bawwing about it now.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

anero said:


> no one cares since we're talking about boxes and terrible movies starring Dakota Fanning. And you are neither a box nor _I Am Sam_, so get to steppin'.


 I don't even like Fanning.


----------



## Stealthy (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> A child can never fully understand sex.



That's what I was trying to get at. They can't fully understand it, but they know something is happening. And 13 year olds are pretty damned dirty-minded.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

I just realized how suggestive that still from the youtube video looks.

Wow.


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I don't even like Fanning.


 
I don't even like the Toronto Maple Leafs and they get shoved down my throat about 6 times a week. Deal w/ it.


----------



## Stealthy (May 4, 2011)

It does. '_'


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

anero said:


> I don't even like the Toronto Maple Leafs and they get shoved down my throat about 6 times a week. Deal w/ it.


 I'm a Maple Leafs fan :<


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I'm a Maple Leafs fan :<


 
get out

Also my friend was right, apparently Fanning's role in War of the Worlds can be summed up as screaming constantly.


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I'm a Maple Leafs fan :<


 





son i am disappoint


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> get out
> 
> Also my friend was right, apparently Fanning's role in War of the Worlds can be summed up as screaming constantly.


 It's official, I'm FA poster enemy #1.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> It's official, I'm FA poster enemy #1.


 
Don't grant yourself the privilege. :1


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> What alluded to flatulent?


 ..What?



Stealthy said:


> That's what I was trying to get at. They can't fully understand it, but they know something is happening. And 13 year olds are pretty damned dirty-minded.


 .... What.
Yes, they're not deaf, dumb and blind, of course they know something is happening. That doesn't constitute as understanding sex.
I wasn't dirty-minded at 13.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Don't grant yourself the privilege. :1


 Too late ;.;


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Too late ;.;


 
why must you be so attention-seeking?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> why must you be so attention-seeking?


 I don't know, honestly.

It just happens.


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2011)

For some reason, I really, really hate patriotic furries.

Seeing some generic wolf furfag carrying an American flag makes me want to puke. :/


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I don't know, honestly.
> 
> It just happens.


 
Well, stop. It's not cute. Not funny. Not even remotely entertaining. Just be yourself, like you talk in real life. I'm sure you don't run around telling people "Boy I love the smell of farts in the morning" or "Man everyone here hates me because I love farts".

Just...seriously, it's painful to watch. Take a break from the internet.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Moth said:


> For some reason, I really, really hate patriotic furries.
> 
> Seeing some generic wolf furfag carrying an American flag makes me want to puke. :/


 
You'd hate Bobskunk


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Well, stop. It's not cute. Not funny. Not even remotely entertaining. Just be yourself, like you talk in real life. I'm sure you don't run around telling people "Boy I love the smell of farts in the morning" or "Man everyone here hates me because I love farts".
> 
> Just...seriously, it's painful to watch. Take a break from the internet.


 I haven't posted anything on here for three days.


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You'd hate Bobskunk


Bobskunk scares me.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2011)

I was wondering when somebody would take offense to being mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Stealthy (May 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I wasn't dirty-minded at 13.



*shrugs* Generation gap. The ones nowadays are. Let's just leave this subject. It's...uncomfortable.


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was wondering when somebody would take offense to being mentioned in this thread.


All my comments on Bobskunk are certainly in good nature! :3


----------



## Shadow (May 5, 2011)

*rubs his hands together slowly* (Notice how I didn't say "PAWS" which I only find annoying if it's your ONLY synonym for hands. Once in a good while, no big.)
It seems I have cultivated the best of the forum with this topic: drama.
Can't keep a furry away from drama. ;D

Now Penny, it's like I said before, I have my interest/fetish (inflation, OMG), but the fact is, I don't capitalize and apply capitalism on it (i.e. "OH murr [explicit/not-generally-socially-acceptable content here]" publicly). What you're doing now with the #1 most hated thing may be because you're seeking a label that fits you, which I can't say I side with while finding a place to "fit in," and also _capitalizing_ on it like I had read when it came to your fart thing earlier.(<-pertinent section of the post to the topic) Sure, it's nice to find what "piques" your interest which can make you want to declare it (coming out of the closet, anyone?), but you need to know where to find the cut-off point for what is socially acceptable. What I do is just leave my conversation general and mildly profane at PG/PG-13 because if you know something will be making people's faces twist with disgust, don't say anything.

Additionally, you're showing the classic traits of being overly submissive. Words of wisdom: take a break and gain some self-esteem with family and friends.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I have my interest/fetish (inflation, OMG),


 
Auto-hate


----------



## Shadow (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Auto-hate


 
Aw man, you ruined my Cinco de Mayo. I'll take you in a round of Mortal Kombat! >:O

At least it isn't taxidermy. :I


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Aw man, you ruined my Cinco de Mayo. I'll take you in a round of Mortal Kombat! >:O
> 
> At least it isn't taxidermy. :I


 I don't have a fetish for taxidermy


----------



## Shadow (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't have a fetish for taxidermy


 
I know, just giving you crap. 

If it helps, I truly don't know why I like the fetish I'm into. XD


----------



## LunaSnowwolf (May 5, 2011)

Hmmm,
 I know I am new on this site but what really burns me is when kids try and start random drama for no reason, or kids that mis-treat thier parents, it really gets to me, make me want to swat into thier little arses!


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 5, 2011)

LunaSnowwolf said:


> Hmmm,
> I know I am new on this site but what really burns me is when kids try and start random drama for no reason, or kids that mis-treat thier parents, it really gets to me, make me want to swat into thier little arses!


 
All children do that. Not just furfag children.

I, for one, would like to beat the shit out of all the attention seekers who flame whenever someone calls out their dickery. They usually do something absolutely idiotic, like posting pictures of their dogfucking, scamming people via commissions, etc. When the fandom in general reacts, instead of backing down, they fight an all-out war; one in which they will always lose horribly. Recently, some guy was caught tracing, but his massive ego fought back. Thank God he was banned from FA.


----------



## jcfynx (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Well, stop. It's not cute. Not funny. Not even remotely entertaining. Just be yourself, like you talk in real life. I'm sure you don't run around telling people "Boy I love the smell of farts in the morning" or "Man everyone here hates me because I love farts".
> 
> Just...seriously, it's painful to watch. Take a break from the internet.


 
QQ moar ;;


----------



## Jaleeni (May 5, 2011)

Hmm, nope not yet, but give me a few weeks. I might find someone I would like to beat senseless.


----------



## rodox_video (May 6, 2011)

Sure! Everyone's got at least 10 open graves for those they hate the most.

Doesn't mean this thread wasn't a shit idea, though!


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (May 6, 2011)

I can get annoyed at certain furs. But I wouldn't like to beat them, just tell them to shut up.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2011)

There's this local fuck that just needs to get fucked.

He complains about how women never give him a chance and it's _so _depressing and frustrating, but I thought that beneath that he might be a pretty okay guy based on a few other observations. I've been trying to talk to him and get a chance to invite him someplace or something, but I've only been able to get in one brief conversation. He's pretty much ignoring me to chase cheap yiffy tail online, all the while continuing to bitch about how he wants a meaningful relationship but it's just impossible. Fucking impossible.

FFFF--

Well, it's no loss of mine, as it turns out.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Blues said:


> There's this local fuck that just needs to get fucked.
> 
> He complains about how women never give him a chance and it's _so _depressing and frustrating, but I thought that beneath that he might be a pretty okay guy based on a few other observations. I've been trying to talk to him and get a chance to invite him someplace or something, but I've only been able to get in one brief conversation. He's pretty much ignoring me to chase cheap yiffy tail online, all the while continuing to bitch about how he wants a meaningful relationship but it's just impossible. Fucking impossible.
> 
> ...


 "Meaningful" to a furry means "they stand to be around me and my yiffypurrpurr for max - 1 week"


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "Meaningful" to a furry means "they stand to be around me and my yiffypurrpurr for max - 1 week"


 
Unlike many of the e-women he's into, I don't have a penis behind the yiffy avatar.

He can go die a virgin. >:I


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

I've been wanting to try out the trunk space in my car for baby-furs and the likes. 

It's an older model car. There is no emergency-trunk-release handle.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 8, 2011)

What really annoys me is all those videos on youtube with people showing off their fursuits. Some I enjoy. Others are ok, and some...they annoy me. These are the ones where people show off their poorly-made fursuit heads all the while playing some emo music in the background. It all comes down do this: please, stop being emo.

These people are trying to make furry a counter-culture subculture. This is a fandom, not the beatnik movement. I understand the individualist movements in the past, there were many things wrong with society. Now...it's just selfish.

Other things annoy me: hyperactive, overly-sweet songs played alongside someone dancing in there asymmetrical fursuit. Sparkledogs. Fursecution. People into weird, nasty shit.

I can sum my annoyance down to a single thing: young people trying to feel special to get back at the "bullies" by being different and having people constantly praise them for mediocre work. This is not good for them, it only serves to alienate them from the rest of society. I almost went down that path. That's why I don't like seeing others do it. It's not fun.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 10, 2011)

I beat myself senseless every night.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> I beat myself senseless every night.


 Omurr?


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> What really annoys me is all those videos on youtube with people showing off their fursuits. Some I enjoy. Others are ok, and some...they annoy me. These are the ones where people show off their poorly-made fursuit heads all the while playing some emo music in the background. It all comes down do this: please, stop being emo.
> 
> These people are trying to make furry a counter-culture subculture. This is a fandom, not the beatnik movement. I understand the individualist movements in the past, there were many things wrong with society. Now...it's just selfish.
> 
> ...


Don't forget all of those stupid pointless "jaw/ head tests." I am all for recording yourself or going on cam to make sure all is well, but don't post it on youtube! No one cares! Also, what is with the bright flashy colors? Since when does furry equal seizure (sp?) inducing videos? Yes, I get that you want attention, but with the fandom being based off story book characters and cartoons I don't see where it comes from? Did Disney or Warrner Brothers ever use this tactic when we watched their cartoons? No. You can't even blame it on the person being gay. (I really hate when people do that btw) Some of the youtube furs really need a big fucking hug.

*hops off her soap box and scampers off*


----------



## Shadow (May 14, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> Don't forget all of those stupid pointless "jaw/ head tests." I am all for recording yourself or going on cam to make sure all is well, but don't post it on youtube! No one cares! Also, what is with the bright flashy colors? Since when does furry equal seizure (sp?) inducing videos? Yes, I get that you want attention, but with the fandom being based off story book characters and cartoons I don't see where it comes from? Did Disney or Warrner Brothers ever use this tactic when we watched their cartoons? No. You can't even blame it on the person being gay. (I really hate when people do that btw) Some of the youtube furs really need a big fucking hug.
> 
> *hops off her soap box and scampers off*


 
Those jaw/head tests aren't necessarily superfluous. Sometimes there are those who post for the purpose of critique or how far along the costume is.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

Why to have a blacklist?
It is waste of time.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 26, 2011)

There are furfags out there that think that it is completely okay to take a fetish suit such as a latex/rubber/spandex/murr suit out into public/con sphere even though there is an obvious crotch zipper and THEY DON'T EVEN TRY TO COVER IT.

Those are furries I would love to beat with a hot poker. Your murr fucking suit does not belong in the public sphere with its strategically placed hole there for everyone to see.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 27, 2011)

This thread is still alive?

Last post: I'd like to smack the furries who make so-called alien abductees look sensible. Seriously, some people in this fandom are just as screwed up as those people who think little green men shoved long metal rods up their behinds.


----------



## Shadow (May 27, 2011)

To be more up to date, I'm really hating all of the fanatics of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic and that annoying NYAN cat. Fucking want to burn that thing in a toaster until it makes an electrical fire. Hell, how does such stupid shit pass as entertaining? If I made a fart opera, it'd probably at least get a few million views.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 29, 2011)

Most of the idiots in the fandom count for me. Why can't you all be NORMAL?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 29, 2011)

I'd like to beat the furfags who think they're on some sort of holy crusade against the other furfags, without realizing they're even more annoying.


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2011)

A red bandanna black wolf DJ and a morbidly obese rainbow zeolf. Those are the only two I'd smack around for their bullshit they put upon the fandom.


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Glaice said:


> a morbidly obese rainbow zeolf.


 
I may have stumbled on this person's page today and reported them for sexual RPs in their shout box. Maybe.


----------



## Namba (May 29, 2011)

Agreed... I beat the ever-loving shit outta them because I care.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Babyfurs
Diaperfags
People who upload clips onto youtube that aren't in English


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Diaperfags



Hey now, what did I do to you?


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Hey now, what did I do to you?


 are gross


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 29, 2011)

Beat senseless? Why not just killed? I'd much rather watch them explode into crimson flames.


----------



## Mentova (May 29, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> Beat senseless? Why not just killed? I'd much rather watch them explode into crimson flames.


 Because if you kill them you'll get arrested. If you beat them senseless they'll be too scared to rat you out.

Snitches get stitches, you know.


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

Nah, violence is never the answer to your problems.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Nah, violence is never the answer to your problems.


 
Violence is the question, yes is the answer


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Violence is the question, yes is the answer



How do you have the time to tell me violence is good if you enjoy it so much? Shouldn't your eyes be swollen shut, a delicate trickle of blood dripping from your left nostril off the top of your fat lip?


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

What if it's in self-defense or to prevent the harm of others?


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> How do you have the time to tell me violence is good if you enjoy it so much? Shouldn't your eyes be swollen shut, a delicate trickle of blood dripping from your left nostril off the top of your fat lip?


 
I would love that
Do it


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I would love that
> Do it



Heck no! 

I was implying you should get drunk, find a particularly patriotic bar at a time where it's got particularly high traffic, and then say something obnoxious about how suicide bombers should've focused on England before the United States because the monarchy is what bred the resentment which gave us our great country.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Heck no!
> 
> I was implying you should get drunk, find a particularly patriotic bar at a time where it's got particularly high traffic, and then say something obnoxious about how suicide bombers should've focused on England before the United States because the monarchy is what bred the resentment which gave us our great country.


 thats no fun
I wanted something more sadistic


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thats no fun
> I wanted something more sadistic



For that you'd have to invent a machine that makes fictitious books into your own personal reality, and pop in both 1984 and The 120 Days of Sodom. Since my mind is pretty straight-edge. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 29, 2011)

Art thieves. In general.


----------



## Takun (May 29, 2011)

Xaerun.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 29, 2011)

Snitches are bitches.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw Nyan cat on a Sprint chimerical. -_- Guess who now boycotts that company!

I have to agree with the "art thieves" comment. Especially the ones that take on commissions.

Another thing I hate, furries with bad work ethics. I can understand that "things come up," but if these things don't even stop you from going to cons (on my dime!) then you can work on my stuff. [Add every other bad work ethics situation here.]


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 2, 2011)

Why does everyone hate dragoneer

what has he ever done to hurt anyone


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

Every last one of them.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 2, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> I saw Nyan cat on a Sprint chimerical. -_- Guess who now boycotts that company!



I saw it previously as well, and I truly felt rage build inside. I just want to jam that thing in a toaster. Secondly, a friend of mine used to be friends with the guy who made the NYAN cat before it was even a concept. Simply put, the creator's a douchebag.


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I saw it previously as well, and I truly felt rage build inside. I just want to jam that thing in a toaster. Secondly, a friend of mine used to be friends with the guy who made the NYAN cat before it was even a concept. Simply put, the creator's a douchebag.


 
Could you point me in their direction?  I'd very much like to take a baseball bat to their temple for creating that bloody thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> Could you point me in their direction?  I'd very much like to take a baseball bat to their temple for creating that bloody thing.


 
prguitarman


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> I saw Nyan cat on a Sprint chimerical.
> >Sprint chimerical.
> >chimerical.


Guess who I hate now~!


lobosabio said:


> Could you point me in their direction?  I'd very much like to take a baseball bat to their temple for creating that bloody thing.


 Immatuureeee.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 2, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> Could you point me in their direction?  I'd very much like to take a baseball bat to their temple for creating that bloody thing.


 
I'm not gonna name-drop, but do you remember when we had that NYAN cat banner on the regular site? Couldn't really call it good PR, even if the thing was backed up by a guitar with a man behind it.

(Take the post as you will.)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 3, 2011)

what's so bad about nyan cat again


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sick of seeing macro/inflation/food on the main site front page. It's not pornographic so it isn't censored by the block, but it's fucking disgusting and I'm sick of it being shoved in my face by these dumbass users who get no responses. There should be an option to block it. I like furry art, but immensely fat pictures remind me of America's problems, depress me, and gross me out. In short, you are on my blacklist, along with people who draw sonic oc's.


----------



## Moddex (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to hold a silent, obscure grudge with someone years ago because she was this fringe extremist feminist that thought I was sexist for completely ridiculous reasons. I couldn't stand her guts for years because of the guilt she had imparted on me regardless of knowing she was wrong. Her name was Sionnach or something like that. She approached me, asking a frankly very invasive, personal question she had no business asking during a time of weakness for me, and turned the whole conversation into a white knight hate parade on me. I held the guilt of her unshakable impression of me for nearly 4 years. For someone to do that, I consider to be a complete sociopath and a wayward fanatic. No one should have the right to chain someone to guilt who doesn't deserve such a feeling.

But I've gotten over it. Part of that experience gave me tougher skin, but in the process has made me a little more numb to the voices of others and their problems. Way to go. Your meaningless war on males has made someone felt like shit for nearly 4 years and has produced someone more apathetic to your ideals. It may still bother me from time to time, but I've let it be apart of the past, not apart of the present.

I guess in that time of meditative thinking on my experience with her and all the others I had, it's helped me in a way, understand things about myself too. I was an irrational, young fool in that time going though a massive psychological shift of gears. The dark experience of that guilt helped me transition better into someone more balanced. Actually in a way, I have that horrible feeling she imparted with me to thank for who I am, and I'm somewhat thankful. It's let me see things from many more perspectives. Including the perspective of an extremist.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 3, 2011)

was that person a furry


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Uncreative trolls. "Lololol you have AIDS". Yes. Okay. Can you please come back when you learn to say something that will not make me yawn like a description of a tree in a Tolkien novel?


----------



## Ley (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now? Draconas.


----------



## Moddex (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah. I think like a white... Wolf? Fox? Cat-thing? I have no clue. One of those hybrids I think that doesn't really look or seem like anything more than one species, even when mixed.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 3, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I'm sick of seeing macro/inflation/food on the main site front page. It's not pornographic so it isn't censored by the block, but it's fucking disgusting and I'm sick of it being shoved in my face by these dumbass users who get no responses. There should be an option to block it. I like furry art, but immensely fat pictures remind me of America's problems, depress me, and gross me out. In short, you are on my blacklist, along with people who draw sonic oc's.


 
This is why I never browse the front page. I have a list of artists I watch who mostly draw what I like to see, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Uncreative trolls. "Lololol you have AIDS". Yes. Okay. Can you please come back when you learn to say something that will not make me yawn like a description of a tree in a Tolkien novel?


 
*Claps* Well countereded madam.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 5, 2011)

Anything that has to do with  vore... which is the act of.being consumed or eaten via yourself or another person.

My mother used to work at a place with developmentally disabled adults and one of them was there because he had chewed holes in various parts of his body.

When you get off on something that is catagorized as a severe mental illness, you will not get my attention.

And this doesn't mean i hate gays, since homosexuality is still in that psychologists handbook.


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe that one person who made a fursuit that looks like a muppet dressed in leopard print. Literally, leopard print material, not custom drawn spots. If you're gonna put lots of time into a fursuit, make it look good. Seriously. Anyone who has furry friends could get some help easily.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> *Claps* Well countereded sir.


 
Call me madam or I'll bust your kneecaps.


----------



## Sar (Jun 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Call me madam or I'll bust your kneecaps.


 my mistake.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> my mistake.


 
(I'm joking, by the way.)

Nerds in general - I want to beat up everyone who hits on me or my girlfriend because we look vaguely Asian.


----------



## Vexor Shadewing (Jun 6, 2011)

Myself for liking Incontinent Student Bodies.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> (I'm joking, by the way.)
> 
> Nerds in general - I want to beat up everyone who hits on me or my girlfriend because we look vaguely Asian.


 
I've been hit on by both males and females, so I can relate. It's flattering, but it gets frickin annoying.

If you're curious to see how I look, shoulders-up, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5726682/


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 6, 2011)

Got another one. People with fursuits that are horribly constructed. You know, the ones that are sold on furbid for $50? These things scare the shit out of me, as if they were alive, shouting "please kill me" in a low, garbled voice.


----------



## Scottpilgrimfurry (Jun 9, 2011)

A lot of people who dance and fursuit in my face need a good punch in the face. So does this 1 furry in my school.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it legit to say I'd like to bitchslap about half the fandom?


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Got another one. People with fursuits that are horribly constructed. You know, the ones that are sold on furbid for $50? These things scare the shit out of me, as if they were alive, shouting "please kill me" in a low, garbled voice.


 
Yeeeehhh, if your gonna own one, get a top notch one or make your own.



Night-san said:


> Is it legit to say I'd like to bitchslap about half the fandom?


 
It they are all lined up and you run with your hand out down the line slapping them all in one sweep. Then yes. (That would look awsome)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 11, 2011)

Night-san said:


> Is it legit to say I'd like to bitchslap about half the fandom?



The problem with this is that the half of the fandom you want to bitch slap would probably enjoy it :/


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> The problem with this is that the half of the fandom you want to bitch slap would probably enjoy it :/


 
I would enjoy it.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> The problem with this is that the half of the fandom you want to bitch slap would probably enjoy it :/



Lmao. Not quite what I'm getting at, but probably partially true.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 11, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Got another one. People with fursuits that are horribly constructed. You know, the ones that are sold on furbid for $50? These things scare the shit out of me, as if they were alive, shouting "please kill me" in a low, garbled voice.



It's worse still when said poorly constructed fursuits are found in porn videos on x-tube.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I've been hit on by both males and females, so I can relate. It's flattering, but it gets frickin annoying.


Oh yeah, it's a huge pain in the-



> If you're curious to see how I look, shoulders-up, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5726682/


 
....


----------



## kitsunefighter (Jun 12, 2011)

God I wish I could fave this comment.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a ton in mind that would leave a small portion of furries left.


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

kitsunefighter said:


> I have a ton in mind that would leave a small portion of furries left.


 *Skeptical* Go on.


----------

